# Why does it get so messy cleaning!



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Itâs amazing just how fast this house can get so trashed in such a short time.

Last weekend I cleaned just about everything and started ruthlessly de-cluttering. If I had not have done what I did last weekend today I would be tearing my hair out. 

Today itâs hard to walk in here again. #2 sons cleaning his room (my former storage room) at the same time I am trying to de-clutter as much as I can in the rest of the house and all this week my dad is cleaning out his shopâ¦(here take this and do something with it)... Itâs about doing me in here.
I have boxes and boxes of stuff piled in the living room still.
I went thru most of it, pitched at least a garbage cans worth of stuff and still itâs almost overwhelming. Yesterday I took 2 trunk loads of stuff over my sisters to have a yard sale. I had to put an old computer outside & Im Getting rid of one kitchen chair that is falling apart. It barely made a dent.

Some stuff is #1 sonâs things. He lives in California so no chance for him to sort thru his to see what he wants. Some stuff is from a friend that is in a nursing home so I canât get rid of his stuff. That all has to make its way up to the over crowded atticâ¦which also needs to be sorted thru.

The progress is that #2 sonâs headboard is no longer in the hallway but his dresser is still in the living room. It is now buried behind boxes. 
Me and sis are supposta do our yard sale today. So I wonât be here to sort thru more of it. 

I just keep telling myself that when I move do I really want to drag it with me? That helps somewhat.


----------



## 1flhippy (Apr 28, 2009)

Detachment is a wonderful thing. It works for me. No clutter in my house and not one thing in my attic except insulation. And the Humane Society Thrift Store loves me. Good luck! I am wondering though, why are you in MI with stuff that belongs to a son in CA? If he needed it, wouldn't he have taken with him or come back for it by now?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

1fhippy...It just must be some law of the universe that children leave some of their childhood stuff at home after they move out. 

Well Im getting there. Feeling a little bit less crowded now.
My sister got rid of a lot more stuff at the yard sale than I did but she has way more stuff to get rid of. This time I made more money than she did. I think after doing this now the 2nd year Im finally getting rid of the more junkyer stuff. 

We now always pack up at least one box after the sale for goodwill or the Salvation Army. I figure there is more of a chance someone will buy the one stray mismatched cup & plate if its grouped with a lot of other cups & plates. & I hate just throwing good stuff away.

By the end we were practically giving away things that were either big or heavy to carry. Little kids made out great. They all left with a few freebies just for showing up. 

We met a lot of nice people and we got our share of some strange ones too. Met my sisters new neighbor across the street. She is a young single mom and her cute little 2 yo. Daughter now has enough clothes & toys for a year or so. Sis just gave them to her because they dont have much money. 

We are going to do this at least one more time. Next time we are not going to tell anybody else we are having a sale. Relatives & friends keep showing up with their stuff to put in the sale. We have ended up with more stuff than we started with because of this. Like does anybody really neeeed a 50 year old 50lb. electric adding machine? If you do I have one for ya.


----------

